# New pics of the January Kiddos!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I wanted to give you new pictures of everyone!!!

Spice's Boy:

















Spice's Girl:

















Dreamer's Girl:

















Dreamer's Boy:

























Gale's First girl:

















Gale's Second girl(Salt):









Gale's Boy:

















And Gale's Third Girl:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

You are so lucky they are all so cute. Love them all and all there colors they are gorgeous.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I Love Dreamer's girl's color!!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

They're beautiful! I love Dreamer's girl!! I'd take her in a minute!!
DH says I have my own babies coming... he's so practical... hate that!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I LOVE THEM ALLLLLL

They are so cute and all so colorful!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

very cute & so splashy!! love them all!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Gale's first girl is a train!! goodness the length

Love Dreamers boy.......to bad I dont have a place to keep a buck yet or I would buy him and then buy a Dorcas boy to be his companion. Alas there is not place to keep him here at this time :/


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

:drool: I'm loving spices girl and gales 3rd girl :drool: 

Really love spices boy too, I'm not a nigerian breeder,but geesh if you lived closer I could easily be converted. Good thing you are not closer :hi5: Great job on the kids. Can't wait for more, do you have any due soon?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley...they look so good!! You have done a great job with "lil" Salt, look at how she's grown! She'll be caught up with her siblings in no time


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Some NICE lookin kids!! Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

I totally love Spice's boy....are you keeping him? They are all so beautiful....Congrats.. Looks how big little Salt is getting....she is so sweet :angel2:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They are gorgeous, I love the pictures. 

Jan


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

and Im in love all over again! Your babies are so beautiful!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

jduwall said:


> I totally love Spice's boy....are you keeping him? They are all so beautiful....Congrats.. Looks how big little Salt is getting....she is so sweet :angel2:


Ok..that is just Crazy. :whatgoat: ..I looked up his lines and he is Flash's son...No Wonder I loved HIM... :wink: ..


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Stop, stop, stop!!!!! Ashley you are killing me!!!!! I can't take looking at them anymore, I want them all! :lovey: 

So happy for you that Salt has come along so well......she just melts my heart! I could never breed....I would have a very hard time selling any....I become a goat hoarder.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, wish you were closer and I had the extra money right now for another doeling!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, he is outta flash, but I am only selling him as a wether because of his dams udder.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Purdy kids. So colorful and health looking!

Deb Mc


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh so colorful. I would love a couple of them, too bad I am in Canada.


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Awwwwww, they are sooo adorable! And so flashy too. Love them! :leap:  :drool: They make me want to scoop them all up and bring them home. :thumb: 

They make it harder to wait for my girls to freshen in March. I can't wait. 

I particularly loved to see Dreamer's kids. Their sire, Puff Daddy, has the same sire as my favorite doe. :greengrin: 

Tracy


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

They are so flashy!  Wow, beautiful kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...they are beautiful ....with flash...flash.... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I  dreamers boy!!! He is sooo cute and you are sooo lucky!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I'm in love with all of them, but sadly can't keep all of them. I must say Dreamers kids are really soft, almost like silk. I just love hugging them.  :lovey:


----------

